
Ask HN: Need home office setup recommendations - iambateman
I’m moving to a decently sized home office for the first time and have the opportunity to build it out. It’s about 12x12.<p>I’m looking for ideas, insight, desks, and photos of your office. What products have worked really well for you?
======
mtmail
"What does your ideal home office look like?" from 3 days ago might give some
ideas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17182211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17182211)

~~~
iambateman
Thanks...looks like I missed it.

------
gtspotscom
What your gear requirements? Minimums. Laptop? Monitor? Printer? Desktop?

